
Problem solving is not universal and tech needs to respect it - fjmubeen
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/edtech-s-culture-problem-c6e37e6cbba2#.llkok612j
======
macmac
That is an exceedingly misleading title. The point of the story is not that
mathematics is not universal, but that personality and culture greatly affects
the way it's approached and developed.

~~~
fjmubeen
That's fair enough - was not intending to mislead and hopefully the amended
title is more reflective of the piece.

~~~
macmac
The revised title is equally misleading. Problem solving is so universal one
could argue it is the defining human trait. Our approach to problem solving on
the other hand is heavily influenced by culture and personality.

~~~
fjmubeen
Now you're just being pedantic.

